# Polished Stone from Home depot?



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

I have eco-complete in my tank which is basically crushed lava rock. 

I also have some loach( butterfly loach and some eel like ones too) as well as some cory catfish. 

I am wondering if I can add like a smooth stone on the bottom of the tank to make it nicer for these fish so they don't have to lay down on these sharp crushed lavarock. 

Has anyone ever used something like this from home depot? 











Rain Forest 20 lb. Grade A Black Polished Pebbles 1 in. to 2 in.-RFBRP - The Home Depot

Thanks.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I think that as long as you don't create big gaps in between those rocks, your fish should be fine. Just so that they don't get their fins caught or themselves caught between the rocks.

Rinse them out as usual and put them on in!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Yes,use them and Mexican river stones all the time.


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

^ yep, same here. The Vigoro Mexican beach pebbles. I've had them in my tank for over a year now.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

roadmaster said:


> Yes,use them and Mexican river stones all the time.


What is you decontamination process for these rocks to ensure there is no poison or residue on the rocks? 

Alcohol, boil, bleach, sunlight, etc..........? 

Thanks.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Overwatch said:


> What is you decontamination process for these rocks to ensure there is no poison or residue on the rocks?
> 
> Alcohol, boil, bleach, sunlight, etc..........?
> 
> Thanks.


You can rinse it out if anything. Hydrogen peroxide solution soak would kill a lot of things. Some use bleach and just make sure you rinse it out thoroughly. I've gotten away with using an old toothbrush to remove any dirt/debris and rinsing under tap water.

And never ever boil rocks. Possibility of the rock exploding from the expanding water/steam. I'm sure there are some rocks that are safe to boil but do not risk it.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Econde said:


> You can rinse it out if anything. Hydrogen peroxide solution soak would kill a lot of things. Some use bleach and just make sure you rinse it out thoroughly. I've gotten away with using an old toothbrush to remove any dirt/debris and rinsing under tap water.
> 
> And never ever boil rocks. Possibility of the rock exploding from the expanding water/steam. I'm sure there are some rocks that are safe to boil but do not risk it.


Ok, thanks for the pointers.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

As mentioned,good rinse in bleach/water solution and let dry, or place em in a colander and run through dish washer on rinse no soap.


----------



## Olskule (Jan 28, 2010)

Econde said:


> I think that as long as you don't create big gaps in between those rocks, your fish should be fine. Just so that they don't get their fins caught or themselves caught between the rocks.
> 
> Rinse them out as usual and put them on in!


Pressing the stones down into the substrate about halfway will not only prevent things (detritus, etc.) from collecting between the stones (or fish/fins getting caught), but it also looks much more natural. If you think about it, you rarely see rocks, stones or pebbles in a natural stream or lake that are resting entirely on top of the substrate. They either sink into the substrate from their own weight or else the sand/substrate collects between and around them, but either way, they end up half sunken.

Olskule


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I also like sticking rocks in the dishwasher without soap, maybe with a bit of ammonia.
I often collect rocks from the river and they often are quite dirty to start off with.










I picked the black rocks up at the river, and the brown one, off the pavement next to my daughters preschool.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Olskule said:


> Pressing the stones down into the substrate about halfway will not only prevent things (detritus, etc.) from collecting between the stones (or fish/fins getting caught), but it also looks much more natural. If you think about it, you rarely see rocks, stones or pebbles in a natural stream or lake that are resting entirely on top of the substrate. They either sink into the substrate from their own weight or else the sand/substrate collects between and around them, but either way, they end up half sunken.
> 
> Olskule


Thanks for the great suggestion. I normally would have never done this had you not said something. 

Using rocks to decorate the tank is something new to me.


----------

